# Sg Tuition Centres for Phonics and Writing



## tannanheong (Aug 31, 2009)

I have 2 children and am in need of a tuition centre offering classes in Phonics and writing. Can anyone recommend a centre?


----------



## helena.ng.huay (Feb 2, 2010)

*Phonics and Writing Classes*



tannanheong said:


> I have 2 children and am in need of a tuition centre offering classes in Phonics and writing. Can anyone recommend a centre?


A friend of mine has P2 and P3 kids attending writing classes at Jan & Elly. They really like the teachers and seem to be doing well in school so I decided to enrol my daughter in the phonics program. She's been there for 1 year and I'm pleased how well she's prgressing.

They have a web site so you can do a search and check it out.

Hope that's help.

Helena


----------

